# Subcontractor rates???



## MikeD520 (Nov 18, 2005)

Over the past 6 years I have worked as a subcontractor for a subcontractor that worked for the contract owner, in other words... a VERY large grounds/landscape maintenance firms hires subcontractors (we'll call the middleman) to supply the contract owner with plow trucks, salt trucks, ATV's with plows and skid steers to clear large office complexes, pharmaceutical facilities, shopping centers, etc. The "middleman" maybe a small to medium sized landscaping company with some equipment, but them supplements his fleet with local guys that own plow trucks and atv's with plows ("the workers"). I was one of these "workers" for six years, but now have a pest control and need to keep my guys busier throughout the winter with plowing. The contract owner needs me to give him a list of equipment available and their appropriate hourly rates. As one of the "workers" I was paid $70 and $65 per hour for my salt truck and plow truck respectively, and I believe that skid steers and atv's were around $50 per hour. Now that I am becoming the "middleman" what prices do I charge the contrat owner if I need to "pay" each of my pieces of equipment the going rates? Your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------

